# Can someone help me out!?



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 19, 2017)

Can someone help me out as much as I think this is a dumb question. I am interested in becoming a commercial building inspector, I’ve worked in construction for the las ten years, have a good grasp and understanding of most construction systems have read the international building code book and the concrete manual. But I was just wondering if I only need to pass the B-2 exam and then I can apply for a commercial inspectors job or is there more licenses/Certifications I need to pass before job searching? If someone with a little more knowledge can let some light it I’d most appreciate it. Cheers!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Others will chime in, but after you knock out the Commercial Building Inspector's exam, go for the Residential Building Inspector, it would definitely add to your resume when going into job hunting process. 

Sell yourself in the interview, with no inspecting experience, the next thing that I would be looking for, is a personality. 

Inspecting can be trained to some extent, personalities cannot!

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2017)

Check various city hr web sites

Put in job interest cards, so you know when there is an opening

If you see any current openings,,,,  look at the minimum qualifications required,,,

That is what you will need to get.

See if you can find a city that will let you ride out with thier Inspectors
You will get a real idea of what the job is like.

You will see how the inspectors interact

Plus you can ask questions


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2017)

You can check through some old listings for requirements:::

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forums/employment-area.53/


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 20, 2017)

Some AHJ's will also give you some time to get certs. & on their dime. Best to get both Res. & Comm. since most AHJ's only have 1 or 2 inspectors and need you to inspect both.


----------



## JCraver (Dec 20, 2017)

my250r11 said:


> *Some AHJ's will also give you some time to get certs. & on their dime*. Best to get both Res. & Comm. since most AHJ's only have 1 or 2 inspectors and need you to inspect both.



Lots of good advice above but as an entry level guy, I'd be looking at jobs that will let you do this ^^^^.  Certs are expensive - so is studying for them.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2017)

Have a current copy of state code?
Take ICC cert exams at a minimum.
Reading code is one thing, applying it in the field is a "different" animal.

We need motivated inspectors, go for it.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks like you are in NY, JBI here runs some education for NY I believe and should be a great resource...


----------



## Sifu (Dec 20, 2017)

I advise residential building, depending on where exactly you are and what is the predominate construction activity, it will allow for the most bang for the buck from a departmental point of view. (with the exception for where I am, which is 90% commercial, many locales have a lot more residential)  As others have said, most departments will entertain an entry level inspector without certs as long as you can obtain them relatively quickly.  This also presents a good opportunity to learn on the job instead of trying to figure out some of the stuff from just the printed page, all while they pay for it.
BTW, I am sure most can attest, the industry is suffering from a lack of interest, so like Fatboy said, your attitude and personality...........and a pulse in our area, will go a long way.


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 20, 2017)

my250r11 said:


> Some AHJ's will also give you some time to get certs. & on their dime. Best to get both Res. & Comm. since most AHJ's only have 1 or 2 inspectors and need you to inspect both.





my250r11 said:


> Some AHJ's will also give you some time to get certs. & on their dime. Best to get both Res. & Comm. since most AHJ's only have 1 or 2 inspectors and need you to inspect both.





my250r11 said:


> Some AHJ's will also give you some time to get certs. & on their dime. Best to get both Res. & Comm. since most AHJ's only have 1 or 2 inspectors and need you to inspect both.



So how would I get into to something like that?


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 20, 2017)

Sifu said:


> I advise residential building, depending on where exactly you are and what is the predominate construction activity, it will allow for the most bang for the buck from a departmental point of view. (with the exception for where I am, which is 90% commercial, many locales have a lot more residential)  As others have said, most departments will entertain an entry level inspector without certs as long as you can obtain them relatively quickly.  This also presents a good opportunity to learn on the job instead of trying to figure out some of the stuff from just the printed page, all while they pay for it.
> BTW, I am sure most can attest, the industry is suffering from a lack of interest, so like Fatboy said, your attitude and personality...........and a pulse in our area, will go a long way.


Can you make more money in residential inspections? I though commercial inspectors were painfully more?


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 20, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> Can you make more money in residential inspections? I though commercial inspectors were painfully more?


Not that I’m only in it for money but who wouldn’t go for the better paying job


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2017)

Might want to check to see what the requirements are for the regulatory commission or agency that is responsible for regulation code enforcement officer. Since I saw that you were from NY, I found this link that may be of assistance

https://www.dos.ny.gov/DCEA/


----------



## Sifu (Dec 20, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> Can you make more money in residential inspections? I though commercial inspectors were painfully more?


That might depend on the needs of the department.  Just like anyplace, the pay is (should) be based on what you can bring to the table.  Some places have inspector grades, typically based on the disciplines you can inspect.  There are basically 5 major disciplines: building, plumbing, mechanical, electrical and fire, each of them at different levels depending on whether it is commercial or residential.  Inspector 1 might be 1 of those disciplines, inspector 2 might be 2 of them, and so on.  But, if the need is greater or a premium is placed on a particular trade, I am sure a department may lean a little higher.  In my state, electrical inspectors must be a currently licensed electrician, which narrows the supply and increases the demand.  Some jurisdictions do the same for plumbers, so it just depends on where you are.  Reach out to the CBO where you are.  He should want to help you out with guidance, some will even allow ride-alongs.
NY may have different requirements since they have there own state code.  But my guess is they are similar, and that attitude, desire and initiative would play a big part.  And remember, I advised _starting_ with residential certs, but the number of and type of certs is almost endless.  Even if you get 'em all, they will just invent more.  This forum is a good place to start too.  When I decided to come out here it was somebody on this forum that offered me guidance.


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> So how would I get into to something like that?





Nbrennan714 said:


> So how would I get into to something like that?





Some cities will hire basically hire trainee.

You just have to look at the job description and job requirements.

Most cities want someone with experience that can do inspections the first day they walk in the door.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2017)

You have not responded to specific questions:
1. Have you joined ICC?
2. Taken any classes?
3. Reviewed the certifications available?
4. You put in the time and take your chances
5. Find a small upstate city and start there.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 21, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> Not that I’m only in it for money but who wouldn’t go for the better paying job


33% more here.  But minimum qualifications are also more.


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2017)

Well if it's about the money, probably sure look at a different profession..

For me I applied in a small AHJ to get in the door. For family & body reason needed to hang up my tools. The AHJ and State here give you up to 12 months to get you certs. Mostly because there really aren't any inspectors just hanging out looking for work. Most come straight from the trades but very few want to make a move that pays less than wearing your tools. Each AHJ & States are different do your research.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2017)

I always say, you need to take the pay issue in it's entirety. When looking at annual salary, keep in mind, that is week in and week out, you get paid. No more waiting for the next job to start, or the company folding, or a multitude of other issues that effect your pay working in the trades.

I just posted a job for $52K a year. That's what it be next year (or more), and the years after. And, yes it is entry level. If I could get a 3-4 year apprentice, or a journeyman plumber, right out of the trades, and they had a personality, and appeared smart enough to learn, they are in. I am fine training someone in the nuances of being an inspector.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 21, 2017)

Salary comes in many forms, not all of it spendable. There is satisfaction in a job well done, your increasing value based on acquired experience and the network you develop as you visit jobsites. Inspectors must be excellent communicators (some are and some aren't), you must be patient and inquisitive, above all you must love to listen and learn.  

Being a "good" inspector doesn't happen overnight, how long did it take you to learn your trade?
By the way, what is your trade?


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 25, 2017)

Sifu said:


> That might depend on the needs of the department.  Just like anyplace, the pay is (should) be based on what you can bring to the table.  Some places have inspector grades, typically based on the disciplines you can inspect.  There are basically 5 major disciplines: building, plumbing, mechanical, electrical and fire, each of them at different levels depending on whether it is commercial or residential.  Inspector 1 might be 1 of those disciplines, inspector 2 might be 2 of them, and so on.  But, if the need is greater or a premium is placed on a particular trade, I am sure a department may lean a little higher.  In my state, electrical inspectors must be a currently licensed electrician, which narrows the supply and increases the demand.  Some jurisdictions do the same for plumbers, so it just depends on where you are.  Reach out to the CBO where you are.  He should want to help you out with guidance, some will even allow ride-alongs.
> NY may have different requirements since they have there own state code.  But my guess is they are similar, and that attitude, desire and initiative would play a big part.  And remember, I advised _starting_ with residential certs, but the number of and type of certs is almost endless.  Even if you get 'em all, they will just invent more.  This forum is a good place to start too.  When I decided to come out here it was somebody on this forum that offered me guidance.


Okay thanks for all the input extremely helpful I was just curious what a CBO IS...city building official? And also what is the ahj and how do I get in contact with them do they have a site?


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 25, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> You have not responded to specific questions:
> 1. Have you joined ICC?
> 2. Taken any classes?
> 3. Reviewed the certifications available?
> ...


Yes I am part of the ICC, I haven’t taken any classes; are they required or just preferred for your own personal gain? I have read the manuals and have taken practice tests. I think I’m ready for the test. And I have found and reviewed the exam I need. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 25, 2017)

my250r11 said:


> Well if it's about the money, probably sure look at a different profession..
> 
> For me I applied in a small AHJ to get in the door. For family & body reason needed to hang up my tools. The AHJ and State here give you up to 12 months to get you certs. Mostly because there really aren't any inspectors just hanging out looking for work. Most come straight from the trades but very few want to make a move that pays less than wearing your tools. Each AHJ & States are different do your research.


Can I apply to an ahj without having my cert?


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Dec 25, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Salary comes in many forms, not all of it spendable. There is satisfaction in a job well done, your increasing value based on acquired experience and the network you develop as you visit jobsites. Inspectors must be excellent communicators (some are and some aren't), you must be patient and inquisitive, above all you must love to listen and learn.
> 
> Being a "good" inspector doesn't happen overnight, how long did it take you to learn your trade?
> By the way, what is your trade?


I’ve been through many trades but I took them more serious than your average young adult I was a book worm I read and learned whenever I could abou the current work I was doing. I’ve done plumbing, heating and cooling, roofing, demolition, welding and fabrication, carpentry, driving heavy machinery, and masonary and concrete work.


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> Okay thanks for all the input extremely helpful I was just curious what a CBO IS...city building official? And also what is the ahj and how do I get in contact with them do they have a site?




Or could be Chief Building offical

Some people are into titles


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> Can I apply to an ahj without having my cert?




If the job does not require them or they give you time to get them


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2017)

Certified Building Official  or Chief  Building Official  depending on who you talk to


Some larger departments may have more than one Building Official.
Chief Building Official, Deputy Building Official, etcetera.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 26, 2017)

AHJ, authority having jurisdiction; could be a CBO or not given the size of the jurisdiction.

NB, have you contacted ICC yet? Joined a chapter?
Have you checked your state to see if they have an association of Building Officials? If so they usually post want ads.

With your background you could always join CMAA and become a construction manager and not even have to have "any" certs".
More opportunities to be a CM then an inspector.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 28, 2017)

Nbrennan714,

Many jurisdictions won't hire someone who is only certified as a building inspector (has only 1 cert.)  A person should also have mechanical certifications, and preferably plumbing, too.   And someone who is an ICC Combination Inspector is more desirable.   

So get mechanical and building certifications in Residential and Commercial, ASAP.  
I wish you the best!


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2017)

Nbrennan714 said:


> I’ve been through many trades but I took them more serious than your average young adult I was a book worm I read and learned whenever I could abou the current work I was doing. I’ve done plumbing, heating and cooling, roofing, demolition, welding and fabrication, carpentry, driving heavy machinery, and masonary and concrete work.






You might also start in another job in a city inspection dept.

Get your name known

Get your desire known

Such as a permit tech job or whatever they may have open


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Jan 3, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> AHJ, authority having jurisdiction; could be a CBO or not given the size of the jurisdiction.
> 
> NB, have you contacted ICC yet? Joined a chapter?
> Have you checked your state to see if they have an association of Building Officials? If so they usually post want ads.
> ...


How do I know what chapter to join?


----------



## tmurray (Jan 3, 2018)

If I had to hire someone with their certification already, I'd never find anyone. Training on the job with senior inspectors signing off while you get certified is the name of the game here.

My advice is to make an appointment with some managers of local building inspection departments and get to know their hiring process. Do they actually expect certification or is that just a wish list? Be sure to leave them with a resume on your way out the door.


----------



## linnrg (Jan 3, 2018)

tmurray said:


> If I had to hire someone with their certification already, I'd never find anyone. Training on the job with senior inspectors signing off while you get certified is the name of the game here.
> 
> My advice is to make an appointment with some managers of local building inspection departments and get to know their hiring process. Do they actually expect certification or is that just a wish list? Be sure to leave them with a resume on your way out the door.




tmurray
I thought that in Canada you had to obtain an occupational license (or similar) from the Building Commission (I don't know the name of the code management body of your government) of the province.  I also thought that those licenses had to show the experience (and possibly some certifications) at each level. Am I wrong in understanding that?  Or is that only at the building official level?  Also, I seem to remember reading something about small building cert versus large building certs.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 4, 2018)

linnrg said:


> tmurray
> I thought that in Canada you had to obtain an occupational license (or similar) from the Building Commission (I don't know the name of the code management body of your government) of the province.  I also thought that those licenses had to show the experience (and possibly some certifications) at each level. Am I wrong in understanding that?  Or is that only at the building official level?  Also, I seem to remember reading something about small building cert versus large building certs.


It changes drastically from one province to the next. Some provinces regulate the building official trade, some (like mine) do not. The big thing is that regardless of the provincial requirements, employers (and their insurance companies) typically want people who are properly trained and certified for liability reasons. Luckily, we have a national organization that looks after inter-provincial certification to assist with the mobility of officials. There are two streams of recognition of a building officials: qualified and certified. Individuals who are qualified have been able to pass the exams for a particular level, certified individuals have passed the exams and have a minimum amount of both time on the job and plan reviews/inspections of certain types of projects. There are generally three levels in each stream: housing, small scale commercial and large scale commercial. Officials certified at all three levels are designated as Canadian Registered Building Officials by the inter-provincial association. 

In general, more rural areas have much more trouble finding people who are already certified and instead will train them on the job with a certified official signing off on the work performed until the are fully certified.


----------



## Nbrennan714 (Jan 18, 2018)

Does anyone know of the rules and whatnot if changing states? Would I need to retake any exams or does it cross over?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2018)

ICC tests are international. Some states do have their own certs......... Florida, Oregon, I think Washington also, maybe a few others. For the most part they work wherever, or states may reciprocate.


----------



## VillageInspector (Jan 22, 2018)

New York state has its own certifications


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2018)

This is not a "one size fits all" "N", it depends. Some have earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, heavy snow loads requiring amendments to their codes and regulations.
You will have to verify with each state you chose to relocate to, or work on only Federal jobs where no certs or licenses are required for contractors! Consider work as a QC/QA manager.


----------



## conarb (Jan 24, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Certified Building Official  or Chief  Building Official  depending on who you talk to
> 
> 
> Some larger departments may have more than one Building Official.
> Chief Building Official, Deputy Building Official, etcetera.



Several years ago I was in the middle of a multi-year battle to get a permit to build a large single family home, every night I'd email my owner informing him of my progress (otherwise they'd never know or believe the time it takes).  One night I emailed him that I had met with the CBO that day to try to resolve issues between our structural engineer and the plan checker assigned to the case, he responded: "What does CBO stand for, Chief Building Obstructionist"?


----------



## conarb (Jan 24, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> You will have to verify with each state you chose to relocate to, or work on only Federal jobs where no certs or licenses are required for contractors! Consider work as a QC/QA manager.



ADA Guy:

Not necessarily, every federal job I've ever bid has a clause requiring that the bidder must be licensed in some state (not necesarrily the state you are working within).  In fact, I had a friend who lost his license and continued to do only projects on federal property, I told him he couldn't contiue on but he kept going for about two years before he was caught and put out of business.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification, FAA may have different requirements.


----------

